# Light box for soap photos



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2013)

Does any one have a store bought light box they would recommend for taking pretty pictures of their soap? I would like one that maybe has a light with it too but nothing too fancy. 
Anyone LOVE theirs (or hate theirs) and have suggestions? I have only looked on Amazon so far and see lots of different ones that look nice.


----------



## Paintguru (Mar 24, 2013)

http://digital-photography-school.com/how-to-make-a-inexpensive-light-tent


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 24, 2013)

That's a good tutorial Chris. I was going to pull that same one out of my book marks and post it. Good thing I checked your post to make sure it wasn't the same one (it was, obviously) before I did.  

Another option Sunny is a couple sheets of white foam-backed posterboard and a 3 panel white posterboard to make a box, if you don't have any white tshirts lying around and don't want to spend a ton to make the lightbox.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 6, 2013)

I take a lot of photos of products (not soap) for my e-business, but I have never owned a lightbox. You buy them on eBay, if you really want one. A lightbox is really not needed, however, and can seriously limit what you can do with your product photography. Here are some tutorials for photographing small items without a store-bought lightbox:

Indoor photo setups:
http://www.handmadeology.com/studio-quality-product-photography-with-a-12-set-up/
http://www.handmadeology.com/creating-a-white-background-inside-a-cardboard-box/
http://www.handmadeology.com/taking-pictures-of-your-ceramic-pottery/
http://www.ehow.com/how_4929644_build-tabletop-photography-studio.html
http://blog.makezine.com/2006/07/27/diy-light-box/
http://ngnrdgrl.wordpress.com/2013/03/25/upgrading-my-photography-with-a-diy-light-box/

Working outdoors with natural light:
http://promotehandmade.com/how-to-use-daylight-and-flash-to-make-your-products-stand-out-2/

General:
http://www.handmadeology.com/big-list-of-product-photography-tips-for-etsy-sellers/

--DeeAnna


----------

